# Expected Closing Merit of Rawalpindi Medical College (RMC) 2012 (and Some Questions About the College)



## AsadXTLive (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello everyone!
What do you guys reckon the closing merit of RMC would be this year? My aggregate is 85.54% and I'm getting mixed opinions by various people about my chances. :/ Some say I'm sure to get in, while some are saying that this year's merit will go unusually high?!

Also, RMC's website says that the college is recognized by the General Medical Council (GMC) UK and that its graduate can get temporary registration in Illinois, USA. What do these things mean and what kind of advantage does this give to RMC grads?

Thanks!


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Unusually high is out of question. It just never happens. There is always a gradual increment in the merit every year but expecting that last year was 83% and this year it'll be 86%, nah, not gonna happen. You are definitely in. Congratulations. Sit back and relax. Enjoy your life. You don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

nice percentage with this beautiful percentage you can easily get admission where you want


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Unusually high is out of question. It just never happens. There is always a gradual increment in the merit every year but expecting that last year was 83% and this year it'll be 86%, nah, not gonna happen. You are definitely in. Congratulations. Sit back and relax. Enjoy your life. You don't have anything to worry about.


what are your thoughts about 81.6640%?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

ahmed93 said:


> what are your thoughts about 81.6640%?


Nope, sorry, not possible in Rawalpindi Medical College.


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Merit of RMC*

i want to get admission in RMC(first choice)
and PMC (second choice)
my aggregate is 84%
please pray for me.......
and please tell about my chances


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

guria batool said:


> i want to get admission in RMC(first choice)
> and PMC (second choice)
> my aggregate is 84%
> please pray for me.......
> and please tell about my chances


 Be hopeful.Inshallah you will get admission in your preferences


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

What are ure thoughts on Nishtar and PMC closing merit ?


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Nope, sorry, not possible in Rawalpindi Medical College.


yeah I know there is no chance in MBBS, but can I hope for BDS?


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

AsadXTLive said:


> Hello everyone!
> What do you guys reckon the closing merit of RMC would be this year? My aggregate is 85.54% and I'm getting mixed opinions by various people about my chances. :/ Some say I'm sure to get in, while some are saying that this year's merit will go unusually high?!
> 
> Also, RMC's website says that the college is recognized by the General Medical Council (GMC) UK and that its graduate can get temporary registration in Illinois, USA. What do these things mean and what kind of advantage does this give to RMC grads?
> ...


I think that the closing merit for RMC would be around 84-84.5%. You do have strong chances.:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



guria batool said:


> i want to get admission in RMC(first choice)
> and PMC (second choice)
> my aggregate is 84%
> please pray for me.......
> and please tell about my chances


Hope for both because their merits are quite similar.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

How would you guys compare PMC with RMC? What are the pros and cons of both colleges?


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Comparison of Fees and Quality of Education*

Please compare the fees of sargodha medical college and other medical colleges?
is there is difference in fees among different govt. medical colleges of Punjab?
i am requesting that please suggest me the preferences if my aggregate is 84%!
keeping in mind that my first preference is RMC and second is PMC
please help me....................!
i m waiting for your replies brothers and sisters
also tell me the ranking of colleges under UHS


----------



## Hassam Zulfiqar (Jun 4, 2012)

go for rmc man...


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

guria batool said:


> i want to get admission in RMC(first choice)and PMC (second choice)my aggregate is 84%please pray for me.......and please tell about my chances


you are very lucky!! you can easily get admission in college of your choice (rmc and pmc)


----------



## knadir93 (Oct 29, 2012)

ahmed93 said:


> yeah I know there is no chance in MBBS, but can I hope for BDS?




What is your merit(serial) number??


----------



## ahsan92 (Jan 24, 2012)

In Sha Allah 85+ pe tau aaraam se RMC mai ho jae ga...


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Unusually high is out of question. It just never happens. There is always a gradual increment in the merit every year but expecting that last year was 83% and this year it'll be 86%, nah, not gonna happen. You are definitely in. Congratulations. Sit back and relax. Enjoy your life. You don't have anything to worry about.


Merit can unusually rise because many A-Levels' students are now in the competition due to the new marking system... But still fingers crossed for that.... Allah will surely help us all.


----------



## AsadXTLive (Aug 16, 2011)

Man, I hope it doesn't cross a complete and full 1% in rises  That would really suck!


----------



## zarish88 (May 23, 2014)

What is the new marking system? And does being an Alevel student make it easier to score good in entry tests? And cn anyone here please tell me the closing merit of AMC(Army Medical College) last year?


----------

